# Critique for my 4 years old OTTB



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, he certainly was one of the lucky greys... what beautiful, clean-cut dapples! My arabian kind of skipped that stage and went straight to freckles. 15 days doesn't seem like that long for him to rest though, I know very little about OTTBs but that seems a bit short to me.
From bottom up, he has nice, short pasterns with good slope. His canons seem long all around, especially in the back, but his back legs look like they're very correct angle-wise. His front legs look straight enough in the first two pictures, but he looks to be very over at the knee in the riding pictures... I'm not sure what to make of that, I'm too much of a conformational amateur. Maybe it's the shadows playing since his legs are black. His forearm is short, and he looks like he's set under himself. His shoulder is straight (and a bit small IMO), and his neck looks set on a bit low to me. His withers look okay, not too big but still there. He has good depth to his girth. His back looks very short to me, and I think he might have a roach. His hip is nice, although his croup looks really steep in the riding pictures. He's built pretty downhill. Overall, a handsome boy.
I am definitely not an expert in the field of conformation, so keep in that in mind- if someone comes and says I'm wrong, I most likely am. 
-edit- and welcome to the forum, thank you for sharing your handsome new boy!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

He's terrible and you should give him to me.  Haha.

I'll wait for the better confo-critics to weigh in, but other than his downhill build I really quite like him! I'd be interested to see more squared-up pictures.

I love his movement and sass! I've never seen a TB flag and prance like that before! Although in the one moment where he walks/trots towards the camera, he seems to place his forelegs laterally... might just be the excitement/nervousness of a new place (changing direction quickly, etc). Can't wait to see more video!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Really nice horse from what I can see. Knees and hocks a bit high. 

A conformation photo would help. Nice floating trot.. a little up and down as opposed to reachy. 

He looks to go back to Mahmoud... just has that look. Can you post a pedigree? Mostly curious.


----------



## prafael (Feb 14, 2013)

Elana said:


> Really nice horse from what I can see. Knees and hocks a bit high.
> 
> A conformation photo would help. Nice floating trot.. a little up and down as opposed to reachy.
> 
> He looks to go back to Mahmoud... just has that look. Can you post a pedigree? Mostly curious.


Yessssss!! his father (Evaristo) goes back to Mahmoud

EVARISTO (PAN) gr. H, 1995 DP = 6-2-7-1-2 (18) DI = 1.77 CD = 0.50 Career Earnings: $365,712 

Evaristo Horse Pedigree


His mother was Linea machete
Linea Machete Horse Pedigree


----------



## prafael (Feb 14, 2013)

prafael said:


> Yessssss!! his father (Evaristo) goes back to Mahmoud
> 
> EVARISTO (PAN) gr. H, 1995 DP = 6-2-7-1-2 (18) DI = 1.77 CD = 0.50 Career Earnings: $365,712
> 
> ...


Here an old picture of mahmoud, quite alike!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow. I'm impressed, Elana! xD

I like this guy, minus his back and the funny way it goes into his croup. He sure seems like a charcter, and I'm glad you gave him a chance! We have a coming two year old TB colt who is one eyed as well, and I'm curious to see how well he adapts.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

He looks just like Mahmoud, wow!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

FWIW the DAM goes back to Mahmoud and the Sire goes back to another truly fine horse.. Hoist the Flag. 

Yeah.. I know my Thoroughbreds. Best horses on earth when bred well. LOL


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

BTW this is what PREPOTENCY is about. This is why, if you are looking at a foal you cannot guess what he will be.. but if you can see half siblings, dam and sire and any of their relations you can get a pretty good idea. Mahmoud was very prepotent and is often in the lines of Thoroughbred Hunters who are winners over fences in the ring. Some are conformation winners as well. 

Your horse had "the look" and the color.. but it was mostly the look that Mahmoud is so known for. 

BTW Hoist the Flag was prepotent for speed through the female line (something a little interesting). I had an opportunity to buy a broodmare once that was by Riva Ridge out of a Hoist the Flag mare. She was a mere $4500.. this was back in the 80's. 

Shoulda bought her.............................


----------



## prafael (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Elana for such valuable information. What do you mean for "the look" of the horse? 
We are expecting to teach Spartacus to jump and school riders into jumping. Right know after a couple of weeks out of the track he became completely relaxed and laid back. It's time to start working!!!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If you look at enough horses (and I look at them ALL lol) you realize that certain horses have a "look" that is prepotent to certain lines. This horse has a rounded butt, slightly dished face, short back and ties together from the neck through the shoulder on back through the barrel in such a way that Mahmoud just jumped out at me. It is also the look of competition hunters over fences.


----------

